# Frogs: A Chorus of Colors at Natural History



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Its back. 
Not a bad exhibit. enjoyed seeing the larger tanks.
Frogs: A Chorus of Colors


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I want to make it this time.


----------



## Daleo (Jan 31, 2012)

I saw it at the GA aquarium so YMMV. I enjoyed seeing the other frogs that I don't really know about but they did have their tinctorius mixed with luecs and such. Not something I condone but many zoos do it anyways. Not a bad exhibit.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Lucky me. I am going today


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Gnarly said:


> Lucky me. I am going today


Critical review please!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Gnarly said:


> Lucky me. I am going today


And??????


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

radiata said:


> Critical review please!





jacobi said:


> And??????


We ended up pushing the date back to next week... We had a late start and I wanted to wait so we could get the most at the museum... It's been a while since either of us have gone.


I will post a review, and pictures if they allow them to be taken after our visit.


----------



## daswooten (May 5, 2010)

I was in the city for business recently and I considered rushing over there to see the exhibit (then rushing back to a meeting). When I looked at the dates that the exhibit will be there, I noticed that it runs well beyond Frog Day. I am planning to go on that weekend when I have more time to enjoy the exhibit (and the rest of the museum!).


----------

